
Ask HN: What are the NEW hot topics for 2017? - bsvalley
Last year was all about AI, self-driven cars and VR. Is there any new trendy topic coming up in 2017 on top of the existing ones?
======
gokaygurcan
Immigration ban probably.

~~~
bsvalley
That's actually 2012 stuff...

[https://blueseed.com](https://blueseed.com)

